# Ordnerstruktur von "Eigene Dateien" wieder herstellen - verschobene Pfade



## kiste4k (23. Juli 2015)

okay ich hab mich ordentlich ins aus geballert.
ich habe den PC neu aufgesetzt und dabei einen Fehler gemacht.
Als Beispiel:

Auswahl des PC Namens: "Müller"
Auswahl des Benutzernamens: "Müller" - Fehlermeldung-der Benutzername darf nicht mit dem PC-Name übereinstimmen
endgültige Auswahl des Benutzernamens:" Müller XYZ123"
so. Programme installiert etc, schön. Nachträglich dann PC-Namen auf "Müller-PC" und Benutzernamen auf "Müller" gewechselt.
Problem ist aber, dass sämtliche Speicherpfade noch über "C:/Müller XYZ123/" laufen.

Daher hab ich versucht die Ordnerpfade einfach auf die HDD verlegen.Das ging partiell aber in die Hose und ich hab sie wieder zurück gestellt.

EIgentlich sind jetztalle Ordner auf ihrem Ursprungsplatz, aber dennoch haben sich zwei Fehler eingeschlichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstes BIld o.l. = der Order "Dokumente" befindet sich unter C:/Users/Benutzername sondern direkt in C:/Users. Und wie man auf Bild zwei o.r. sieht, hat der Ordner "Dokumente" den ursprünglichen Ordner "*Benutzername*" (samt Inhalt wie BIloder, Musi, etc) geschluckt. Eigentlich sollte dort der Name stehen + der Ordner "DOkumente" dann auch dort in dem Benutzerordner.

Zusätzlich habe ich den Ordner "Download" zerschossen, dort ist nur noch ein Verweis auf die HDD Platte.


Bin bisschen ratlos jetzt. 
Neuen Benutzeraccount erstellen will ich nicht, da dies der Installationsaccount ist und der ist ja wie bekanntlich der einzige, der nicht mit Mircosoft verbunden ist.
Ich brauche also eine Lösung, wie ich die Ordnerstruktur "Eigene Dateien" vollkommen von neu aufbauen kann. Denn so ganz stimmen kann das nicht.


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2015)

Windows-Bibliotheken reparieren | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog

Das ist so das was google als 1. Treffer ausspuckt wenn man danach sucht. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja?


----------



## Laudian (23. Juli 2015)

Wenn du einen Rechtsklick auf die entsprechenden Ordner machst findest du unter Eigenschaften den Menüpunkt "Pfad", da kannst du die ganzen Standard-Ordner verschieben.

Erstelle unter C:\Users einfach einen neuen Ordner mit dem Benutzernamen den du haben möchtest und verschieb dann die Bibliotheken mit oben genannter Methode in diesen Ordner.

Die Symbole der Bibliotheken solltest du verschieben können wie du lustig bist, die Datein werden dort gespeichert wo der Pfad es angibt.


----------



## Quat (23. Juli 2015)

Bibliotheken sind keine persönlichen Ordner, in sofern nützt "Bibliotheken wiederherstellen" recht wenig, soviel mal Vorweg. 
Den folgenden Text speicherst du in eine Text Datei, die du danach in "irgendwas.reg" umbenennst.
Nach speichern und umbenennen, mußt du diese Datei noch ausführen, Enter oder doppelt Klick.
Dein Windows wird sich melden und fragen ob der Registrierungs Editor Änderungen am System vornehmen darf o.ä.
Dies wirst du bestätigen müssen.
Abmelden oder Neustarten und deine persönlichen Ordner sollten wieder i.O. sein.
Kurz noch zur Erklärung: Der Pfad der Ordner wird danach sein, für z.B. "Downloads" "%USERPROFILE%\Downloads" etc. für alle anderen.
%USERPROFILE% ist eine systemweite Abkürzung und steht im Normalfall für "C:\Users\Benutzername"
In der Registry sind diese Werte als HEX-Werte abgelegt, deshalb sieht das ganze so "kryptisch" aus.
Willst du danach einen oder mehrere Ordner tatsächlich wo anders haben, gehst du den Weg den Laudian schon genannt hat.
Im Windows Explorer in dein Benutzerprofil wechseln. Dort die Eigenschaften des entsprechenden persönlichen Ordners per Rechte Maus aufrufen, die Registerkarte "Pfad" wählen und den Ort wechseln.

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders]
"AppData"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,00,52,\
  00,6f,00,61,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,00,00
"Desktop"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,44,00,65,00,73,00,6b,00,74,00,6f,00,70,00,00,00
"Favorites"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,46,00,61,00,76,00,6f,00,72,00,69,00,74,00,65,00,73,\
  00,00,00
"History"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,00,4c,\
  00,6f,00,63,00,61,00,6c,00,5c,00,4d,00,69,00,63,00,72,00,6f,00,73,00,6f,00,\
  66,00,74,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,5c,00,48,00,69,\
  00,73,00,74,00,6f,00,72,00,79,00,00,00
"Local AppData"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,\
  49,00,4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,\
  00,4c,00,6f,00,63,00,61,00,6c,00,00,00
"My Music"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,4d,00,75,00,73,00,69,00,63,00,00,00
"My Pictures"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,\
  00,4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,50,00,69,00,63,00,74,00,75,00,72,00,65,00,73,00,\
  00,00
"My Video"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,56,00,69,00,64,00,65,00,6f,00,73,00,00,00
"NetHood"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,00,52,\
  00,6f,00,61,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,5c,00,4d,00,69,00,63,00,72,00,6f,00,\
  73,00,6f,00,66,00,74,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,5c,\
  00,4e,00,65,00,74,00,77,00,6f,00,72,00,6b,00,20,00,53,00,68,00,6f,00,72,00,\
  74,00,63,00,75,00,74,00,73,00,00,00
"Personal"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,44,00,6f,00,63,00,75,00,6d,00,65,00,6e,00,74,00,73,\
  00,00,00
"PrintHood"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,00,52,\
  00,6f,00,61,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,5c,00,4d,00,69,00,63,00,72,00,6f,00,\
  73,00,6f,00,66,00,74,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,5c,\
  00,50,00,72,00,69,00,6e,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,20,00,53,00,68,00,6f,00,72,00,\
  74,00,63,00,75,00,74,00,73,00,00,00
"Programs"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,00,52,\
  00,6f,00,61,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,5c,00,4d,00,69,00,63,00,72,00,6f,00,\
  73,00,6f,00,66,00,74,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,5c,\
  00,53,00,74,00,61,00,72,00,74,00,20,00,4d,00,65,00,6e,00,75,00,5c,00,50,00,\
  72,00,6f,00,67,00,72,00,61,00,6d,00,73,00,00,00
"Recent"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,4c,\
  00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,00,52,00,\
  6f,00,61,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,5c,00,4d,00,69,00,63,00,72,00,6f,00,73,\
  00,6f,00,66,00,74,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,5c,00,\
  52,00,65,00,63,00,65,00,6e,00,74,00,00,00
"SendTo"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,4c,\
  00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,00,52,00,\
  6f,00,61,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,5c,00,4d,00,69,00,63,00,72,00,6f,00,73,\
  00,6f,00,66,00,74,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,5c,00,\
  53,00,65,00,6e,00,64,00,54,00,6f,00,00,00
"Start Menu"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,\
  00,4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,00,\
  52,00,6f,00,61,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,5c,00,4d,00,69,00,63,00,72,00,6f,\
  00,73,00,6f,00,66,00,74,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,\
  5c,00,53,00,74,00,61,00,72,00,74,00,20,00,4d,00,65,00,6e,00,75,00,00,00
"Startup"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,00,52,\
  00,6f,00,61,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,5c,00,4d,00,69,00,63,00,72,00,6f,00,\
  73,00,6f,00,66,00,74,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,5c,\
  00,53,00,74,00,61,00,72,00,74,00,20,00,4d,00,65,00,6e,00,75,00,5c,00,50,00,\
  72,00,6f,00,67,00,72,00,61,00,6d,00,73,00,5c,00,53,00,74,00,61,00,72,00,74,\
  00,75,00,70,00,00,00
"Templates"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,\
  4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,41,00,70,00,70,00,44,00,61,00,74,00,61,00,5c,00,52,\
  00,6f,00,61,00,6d,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,5c,00,4d,00,69,00,63,00,72,00,6f,00,\
  73,00,6f,00,66,00,74,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,5c,\
  00,54,00,65,00,6d,00,70,00,6c,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,73,00,00,00
"{374DE290-123F-4565-9164-39C4925E467B}"=hex(2):25,00,55,00,53,00,45,00,52,00,\
  50,00,52,00,4f,00,46,00,49,00,4c,00,45,00,25,00,5c,00,44,00,6f,00,77,00,6e,\
  00,6c,00,6f,00,61,00,64,00,73,00,00,00


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2015)

Dokumente und Downloads ... das sind die Bibliotheken. Erwähnt doch der TE explizit, wenn man seinen Beitrag bis zum Ende durchließt.


----------



## Quat (23. Juli 2015)

HisN ich würd´ dir gern zustimmen!
Schau dir die Bilder noch mal an. Dort sieht man die Rubrik "häufig genutzte Ordner" oder so ähnlich, nicht die Bibliotheken.
Dort könnten aber die Bibliotheken stehen, das stimmt, nur halt nicht in diesem Fall.
Auch haben die Bibliotheken keinen Einfluss auf den Pfad der persönlichen Ordner, man kann sie nur hinzufügen oder natürlich auch löschen.
Aber eben nur in den Bibliotheken nicht im Profil.


----------



## kiste4k (24. Juli 2015)

Werde jetzt heute abend nochmal bisschen rumprobieren und dann das System neu aufsetzen, dauert ja nicht lange .

Unterm Strich erstelle ich nach Recherche erst die Ordner "Bilder" "Dokumente" etc erstmal selbst auf der HDD und setze dann die Pfade der "original" - Ordner auf diese, ja? Geht das mit allen? Also auch Favoriten, Downloads, etc?


----------



## HisN (24. Juli 2015)

Überall wo Du mit der rechte Maustaste - Eigenschaften einen Pfad angeben kannst.

Willst du das nicht, benutze doch gleich Symlinks. Dann merkt das System gar nicht dass Du drann rumgestellt hast. (Wenn die Ordner nicht schon selbst Symlinks sind^^)


----------



## kiste4k (24. Juli 2015)

**ausversehen Doppelpost, sorry - siehe Uhrzeiten. Keine Up-Absicht*


----------



## kiste4k (24. Juli 2015)

ok, und wie funktioniert das mit den Symlinks?  sind ja laut google einfach nur Verknüpfung. Ich gehe mal davon aus, du meinst ich solle einfach Symlinks der eigenen Dateien auf die externe setzen. Falls dem so ist, dass will ich ja nicht, sondern wirklich den Speicherplatz der eigenen Dateien von der SSD runternehmen und auf der HDD parken.

Oder wie meinst du dsa? ^^


----------



## HisN (24. Juli 2015)

Ich benutze dazu immer das Tool Dirlinker. https://dirlinker.codeplex.com/

Du stellst den Quell-Ordner ein
Dann Stellst Du den Ziel-Ordner ein
Und das Tool verschiebt alle vorhandenen Dateien in den neuen Order und ersetzt den Ursprungsordner mit einem Link zum neuen Ordner.

Das ist ein Symlink. (Symbolischer Verweis)

Und meiner Meinung ja genau das was Du eigentlich erreichen möchtest.

Das coole daran ist: Windows merkt gar nicht dass Du daran rumgestellt hast. Denn das Original-Verzeichnis ist ja scheinbar immer noch vorhanden.


----------



## Quat (25. Juli 2015)

Ich benutze dafür ebenfalls ein externes Tool, dass sich in die ExplorerShell integriert.
Windows kann das aber auch selbst erledigen, zumal die Software nur für die Erstellung der Links gebraucht wird. Stehen die Links, wird die Software nicht mehr benötigt.
Das gut nutzbare Windows-Prog dazu, ist das Kommandozeilentool "mklink". Bei ein paar Ordnern braucht man ja nicht immer gleich neue Software. Manchmal hilft auch etwas Schreibarbeit.
Ich gebrauche externe Software, weil ich ständig mit Hardlinks arbeite. Begonnen hab ich mit "mklink /?"


----------

